# I can draw your betta!



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

I can draw your betta! I am not the best artist but it will be a good practice. Please provide a clear picture for me to draw if you would like me to draw your betta.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Sweet! Here's one of Dangerous to get you started! :-D


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

DangerousAngel said:


> Sweet! Here's one of Dangerous to get you started! :-D
> View attachment 545018


Wow he has really nice colours! I'll start drawing him later today!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks!! He really colored up after I brought him home! I was lucky to get that shot as he never usually sits still! :lol:
I can't wait to see the results!!


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

DangerousAngel said:


> Thanks!! He really colored up after I brought him home! I was lucky to get that shot as he never usually sits still! :lol:
> I can't wait to see the results!!


lol. Yeah he's beautiful!


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

I am working on it right now.


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

I am basically done the drawing Dangerous now I am just copying it and then I am going to colour it. ( I am copying it because I don't want the pencil lead to go everywhere when I colour and to have an extra copy.)


----------



## WyomingBettaGirl (Apr 9, 2015)

I'd love for you to draw Siam! Can you just use the best picture for you to draw from my multitude of them? Whatever's best for you is fine by me. Here's the pics:


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

I am done! It isn't too good though.  sorry I am not the best at drawing but I like to draw.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

AWWW that's a o cute!!! I love it, thank you! <3 Practice makes perfect!


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

DangerousAngel said:


> AWWW that's a o cute!!! I love it, thank you! <3 Practice makes perfect!


Really? I was worried you wouldn't like it at all. Thanks!


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

WyomingBettaGirl said:


> I'd love for you to draw Siam! Can you just use the best picture for you to draw from my multitude of them? Whatever's best for you is fine by me. Here's the pics:


Okay! I am on it! Siam is so cute!


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

I am done the picture of Siam! I am actually quite proud of it! It isn't amazing but from what I can draw I would say its pretty good.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

bettagerl said:


> Really? I was worried you wouldn't like it at all. Thanks!


Of course I like it! I can even have you draw more of my other fish if you if you like! :-D


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

DangerousAngel said:


> Of course I like it! I can even have you draw more of my other fish if you if you like! :-D


Can I? I really want to get good at drawing bettas. You seem so nice!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Sure thing! Here you go! This is Angel. Sorry it's not very clear, he just won't stay still.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Could you draw Nick?


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

I'll draw Angel then Nick tomorrow! I am very busy today so I won't be able to do them today.


----------



## WyomingBettaGirl (Apr 9, 2015)

I love Siam's! <3 Thank you so much


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

I am so sorry for not drawing anything in like a week! We ran out of good paper in my house (white paper) so I couldn't do any drawings. I've been practicing in my notebook so when we get around to buying a new stack of white paper i'll be possibly better at drawing bettas.


----------



## claxtongal (Apr 25, 2015)

I can't upload the picture now but its the betta on my profile picture.


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm not going to draw betta's for a while. I've been extremely busy lately. I'm very sorry. I might come back later to draw the bettas.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

That's ok. We understand.


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

I will hopefully work on the pictures today. Sorry for the wait. It's Canada Day so I will have all day to do them. (except for in the night because that is when the fireworks happen.)


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Sweet!! Happy Canada Day!!


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

DangerousAngel said:


> Sweet!! Happy Canada Day!!


Thanks!


----------



## 0Bubbles0 (Jul 2, 2015)

Here's my new halfmoon female, Uranus!


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

0Bubbles0 said:


> Here's my new halfmoon female, Uranus!


Okay I'll do her but there might be a wait. Sorry.


----------



## 0Bubbles0 (Jul 2, 2015)

That's Ok


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

Unfortunately, I'm going to stop drawing the bettas for now. There has been a lot going on in my life right now. Sorry.


----------

